# Officer training at RMC?



## Shredder (17 Dec 2005)

If I begin officer training at RMC and succesfully complete it, would I have a chance of getting into JTF2?  I've heard that in order to get into JTF2 you must specialize in something, what are the possible options to specialize in?  Can I get the training for this specializing at RMC as an officer trainee?  
             
          thanks for all replies


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Dec 2005)

I'm locking this before the gong show starts. "Shredder", if this is a serious question than start searching and reading this site, you will either find your answers or see that some questions just cannot be answered.


----------

